# Anyone else ever have weirdos approach you while out with your poo?



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

I took Finley out for her noontime potty break today. While I was out, some random man approached the two of us and started have a baby talk conversation with Finley.

Let me paint the picture clearly here:

I was hanging out with Finley, waiting for her to do her business in a grassy area outside of my apartment. This grassy area is on a hill and the sidewalks are at a lower elevation around it. 

Man walking along sidewalk decides to go out of his way to walk up the hill to say hello. That's fine... except he didn't say hello to me (not that I particularly cared whether he struck up a convo with me), he start making cooing noises and baby talking to Finley. 

I'm thinking, _Okay weirdo. Not exactly how I would approach someone out with their dog_. But to each their own, I suppose. 

Pretty sure Finley picked up on my weirded-out vibes and decides that she doesn't want to investigate said cooing man (she's on the shy side of puppy but she will still sniff and tentatively approach if she's interested). 

He proceeds to ask, "Is your dog always like that? Is she like this to other people?"

My response: "She's generally a shy girl but she usually likes meeting people" (hint, hint)

Him: "Well, is there something wrong with her? That's not normal for a dog. Has she been in the apartment for too long?"

My thoughts: _Excuuuuuuuuuuuse me?!_ (I can now see how some dog owners can get their backs up about certain comments, and for far less than this, at that...)

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for hearing feedback and listening to suggestions but when some random, weirdo man decides to walk up to my puppy with baby mannerisms and then goes on to put his foot in his mouth in a span of 30 seconds, you'll see how fast I get protective of my girl.

Me: "Nope, we take her out many times a day actually. She's trying to go to the bathroom now and she's getting distracted." (HINT HINT)

Him: "Oh, well, dogs do get distracted." (good observation, genius.)

I start walking in the some direction away from him with Finley in tow with a mild have-a-nice-day and he continues on his way finally seeming to get a clue.

And that is my first ever encounter with a weirdo while out with Finley.

Anyone care to share their stories?! :listen:


----------



## Poodlepup1 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've never had a weirdo come up to me when walking my poodle (my old poodle boy passed away about 2 years ago).... BUT I've had people act strangely around my boxer mix. Like walking wayyyy across the road to avoid her (she looks like a pitbull). Also a lot of admiring looks from "thugs" and "gangsters". *shudder at the thought of the ideas they come up with when looking at my dog*.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, I've had some annoying statements made by this guy who owns a Mexican Zola..I decided I like his dog but I can't stand the guy (for instance he said to me while I was disentangling myself from leashes while coming in the dog park, take those leashes off those dogs because they could get attacked if other dogs see leashes on them; my thought, well if someone's dog is so close to the edge that they attack my dogs because they're wearing LEASHES, that's a dog that shouldn't be in the dog park and I would take all kinds of action against them). But mostly I have positive feedback. Met the Minister of Environment in the dog park last week and he said he loves standard poodles and would love to have some himself  But my S/O ALWAYS gets positive feedback when he's alone with the dogs, something about a guy with girly looking dogs I guess.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I used to work with pit bull type dogs. Gawd, the creepiest people would ask to breed my (altered) dog as if it was their god-given right. Truly offended when I said no and left.

The worst people are employees in pet stores. I was training Jet the sit-stay in Petco. This employee comes over, CALLS HIM, and THEN asks if she can pet him. I corrected him (I shortened the leash so he hit the end of it when he went towards her), set him back in a sit-stay, then looked up to her very confused face. She asks again if she can pet him and I said "No! He is staying!" For a store that sells dog training classes they are pretty clueless.

I wear a pin that says "Training. No eye contact, touch, or talk." It makes life easier.

I take my dog out to train him and just hang out with him. I don't take him out for other people's enjoyment.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I guess may favorite comments while I'm out with my male spoo is "is that a real poodle, they don't get that big" and "what a pretty GIRL" I correct them sometimes and they say that didn't know they came as boys also, hmmm wonder where they think baby spoos come from?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't mind people asking my dogs, but the weirdo's I get are the ones that stare at me through the glass at my work (I'm a groomer at Petco) that infuriates me in a burning rage! The other girls think it's funny how much I hate it. I am a groomer, not a zoo animal, do not bring your freakin kids to Petco to watch the groomer, park the cart in front of her station, and walk away, leaving them to pound on the mostly sound proof glass.

/eyetwitch


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

"Are you *sure* that's a poodle?"




Um, yeah pretty sure. kthxbye.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Walking my Dane -

'Have you got a saddle for that thing?'
'I have a couple of cows in the back of the truck if he wants a snack!'
'What does that thing eat, a bull a day?'
'Why are you walking, you can ride that thing!'

My dog is not a horse, she is a SHE not a he, she is not a 'thing' and if you try to ride miniature horses you're a sicko. -.-'


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I ALWAYS get with Sunny, either "she is soooooooooooooo pretty, or .....what a beautiful girl, or some reference to him being a her." Ok, poodles generally look pretty, I get that, and Sunny looks ultra poodley and all, ok, but it drives me nutz. "It's a boy" I say and they then look back at him and go , "ooh, sorry, she's so pretty so I assumed it was a girl." Sigh. I need to get him a tee shirt that says, "NO I AM NOT A GIRL"!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I guess it's not that weirdos, it's the clueless people that are starting to get on my nerves. Most people don't think poodles come in a big size especially where we live. I have heard more than once, "that's a doodle, isn't it?" No, she is a standard poodle. "Really, she is HUGE, they get that big?" She is only 41 pounds and not that tall at all. Ok, she is grown out, but still has the bracelets, and shaved face, she is just fluffy right now. It's winter. Oh, and then when I do get her cut short in a Miami, it's "how can you do that to her?" Do what to her, keep her in a cut that is one cute, two easy to keep up, and three she is tons cooler in. It's not dog abuse to have her look like a poodle, hello, that's what she is. And what's up with everyone wanting to put their hands on her. She has fur, it's soft and fluffy, it's what dogs are covered with. Why are you so shocked she is soft? Most dogs fur is soft. Ok, so maybe this has hit a nerve with me tonight, I'll get off my high horse.  I try, try, try to be nice and educate the masses that are poodle clueless, but sometimes it's hard......


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I have got my boy in a contiental now...lets see how many people thinks he's a girl now....lol


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

katbrat said:


> I guess it's not that weirdos, it's the clueless people that are starting to get on my nerves. Most people don't think poodles come in a big size especially where we live. I have heard more than once, "that's a doodle, isn't it?" No, she is a standard poodle. "Really, she is HUGE, they get that big?" She is only 41 pounds and not that tall at all. Ok, she is grown out, but still has the bracelets, and shaved face, she is just fluffy right now. It's winter. Oh, and then when I do get her cut short in a Miami, it's "how can you do that to her?" Do what to her, keep her in a cut that is one cute, two easy to keep up, and three she is tons cooler in. It's not dog abuse to have her look like a poodle, hello, that's what she is. And what's up with everyone wanting to put their hands on her. She has fur, it's soft and fluffy, it's what dogs are covered with. Why are you so shocked she is soft? Most dogs fur is soft. Ok, so maybe this has hit a nerve with me tonight, I'll get off my high horse.  I try, try, try to be nice and educate the masses that are poodle clueless, but sometimes it's hard......


. People don't realize poodles are soft because they are so woolly looking. I know because I had a discussion about it with someone once, and that was her explanation. And yeah, it seems like everyone is exclaiming how soft my dog is.  

Ive had a few weird interactions; one lady stopped and exclaimed over Trev, and as he went zooming past her in a game of chase with his friends, she reached down, trailed her hand over his back, then when he didn't stop for her she grabbed his tail. :afraid: Wow, really lady?! Thank goodness she let go almost immediately. All of that just happened in like 5 seconds, I didn't even have time to react! People...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have many strange stories since I have spent so many years with so many dogs that required intense training. 

Everything from 'That's not a Doberman' of my uncropped Dobe, 'That's not a Border Collie' because she didn't look like the BCs on the movie _Babe_ I guess (blue merle and white). My sheltie was a 'mini Lassie' and apparantly viscous because she avoided having strangers grab her - never by biting or growling, but by ducking out of their reach and barking (she was a working bred dog that actually earned a paycheck working livestock). 
The one I got recently was from someone I never expected. I have a Border Collie/Kelpie cross (hence my username) that is dog reactive and extremely high drive and intense. He is OB trained, but wears a prong collar when going anywhere that may have other dogs. THe vet tech that has known him for years asked if he was really so bad as to need a prong collar. This from one of the same people that complains about the nasty tempered, unruly, uncontrolled, man-eating beasts that come to the clinic. Coulter is well behaved and properly managed and I mean to keep him that way. 

I guess to me, the most irritating comments have to do with the 'cruelty' of obedience training and how I don't let my dogs play with other dogs outside their pack. (with the excpetion of the poodles and my D's shih tzu, I have working bred, high drive dogs). I have had people tell me that it's not fair to the dogs to not let them run around loose, that it's mean to use my dogs for herding - it stresses the sheep (not if the dog is well trained) 

Oh! and my ultimate favorite - if you didn't have so many dogs, you could find a man! grrrrrrrrrrrr! Trust me, if I was looking, I'd have one. I can usually figure out where they are. 
Wow, I just wrote a short novel and that is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I HATE when people distract my dog from doing her business. Seriously? It's February in CO, it's 10°F outside, I'm standing in the snow shivering and waiting for my dog to go, and you really need to coo at her when you walk by (while she's already huffing at you because you're too close to her territory anyway)? Do you like people to coo at _you_ while you're trying to poop? Yeah, I didn't think so.

I've gotten plenty of people who don't think she can't be a poodle because she's "not curly enough". It took me a while, but eventually I figured out it was because they've never seen poodles that are bathed and blown out once a week, so they assume that she just isn't curly at all.

With all her fuzzy faced cuts recently, people can't figure out what she is, if she's a doodle, a "baby" Spoo, a cockapoo, and just today, someone said she had an airdale clip (it's a bedlington clip).

I've also gotten the opposite from Petsmart employees, the few times I've taken her in. "That's a pedigreed poodle, innit? You can always tell a _real_ pedigreed one. I never liked the ugly pet store ones." Uh... the ugly pet store ones come with pedigrees too. They probably don't have champions in the first few generations, but there's still an ancestry.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

lavillerose said:


> With all her fuzzy faced cuts recently, people can't figure out what she is, if she's a doodle, a "baby" Spoo, a cockapoo, and just today, someone said she had an airdale clip (it's a bedlington clip).


Why is it that unless a poodle has a typical clip no one seems to recognise one?

I got _this_ from a poodle owner the other day about Rango in his puppy clip who thought he might be part Airedale.
Her: "_*There's some poodle in him, isn't there?*_"

Me: _*Ummmm yeah, he's ALL poodle*_

Now, not with this woman, but often, I hear "_*Oh, he's JUST a poodle?*_"

Just a poodle?..... JUST a poodle?!?

*:argh: ARGHHHHHHH :argh:*​


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

lol!

I brought my West German working line GSD to my mother's house. She took one look at her and said "She's got some German Shepherd in her somewhere, doesn't she?'
ummm, maybe a little.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

I was out with Lacey today & I had people coming up to me saying ;
'Is she fixed? I want to put my pigdog over your bitch. Is she vicious? I need to put more bite into my pigdogs. No, she's not vicious? (Lacey was lying on her back rolling around and grumbling) Well can you do some training with her to train her to attack? Where do you live, I'll bring my dog to yours.' 

I tell you, I just about lost my cool.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I get asked a lot if my toys are the spoos babies, and people are shocked when I say the toys are older than the spoos. 

the next best thing is how people automatically have to tell you about their aunt's friends's cousin's neighbor's poodle. 

and the number of people who think that poodles naturally have shaved faces and feet, like, it just grows that way.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

frostfirestandards said:


> ...
> 
> the next best thing is how people automatically have to tell you about their aunt's friends's cousin's neighbor's poodle.
> 
> and the number of people who think that poodles naturally have shaved faces and feet, like, it just grows that way.


 Lol, yeah, everyone says "oh yeah, my mom has poodles.." or something to that effect. 

And yes, people seem to think that poodles' faces are naturally short....had one girl ask me about that, and she was a groomer wanna-be, as in she was going to try to get training.  Yikes...!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Brittany May said:


> I was out with Lacey today & I had people coming up to me saying ;
> 'Is she fixed? I want to put my pigdog over your bitch. Is she vicious? I need to put more bite into my pigdogs. No, she's not vicious? (Lacey was lying on her back rolling around and grumbling) Well can you do some training with her to train her to attack? Where do you live, I'll bring my dog to yours.'
> 
> I tell you, I just about lost my cool.



OMG..... you _didn't_ lose your cool?!? 
I must admit, I thought you were being facetious with 'pigdog'.... as in breed X. I ran to the laptop & googled it & hey, it's an actual dog. Too funny.


----------



## Brittany May (Feb 9, 2012)

Kloliver said:


> OMG..... you _didn't_ lose your cool?!?
> I must admit, I thought you were being facetious with 'pigdog'.... as in breed X. I ran to the laptop & googled it & hey, it's an actual dog. Too funny.


Apparently I have a high tolerance for stupid people or something. I'm too polite, lol.

For the people that don't know, a pigdog is a mix breed of everything that is used to bring down and sometimes kill wild pigs.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

> and the number of people who think that poodles naturally have shaved faces and feet, like, it just grows that way


We had a girl working in the store part of our shop, watching grooming dogs go in and come back out (since they all pay at the front desk), and one day after she'd been working there for at least a year, she was looking at my dog (whose face was shaved at the time) and said, "It's just so weird their faces and feet don't grow hair!" I couldn't believe it! I could swear this girl—at least once in all that time—could have come back and saw me shaving a poodle face at some point in the year and whatever she worked there. I hardly ever have a schedule without a poodle on it (or two, or six), it's hard to miss me working on one. How do you work at a groom shop/supply store and not eventually figure this out? Hairy poodles walk in, shaved poodles walk out... duh. 

Granted she was dumb in many other ways, but dang...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Brittany May, I do understand your annoyance with the pigdog breeding 'offer,' but once upon a time, a long time ago (even before my time lol) Gt Danes were used for hunting wild boar. Although, they are now so sweet and gentle, I have a hard time picturing it.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Along with the normal oh that looks like a poodle but I didn't know they got that big and what colour do you call that? They are all red. I am currently getting "That's a puppy!!??!! about Cayenne. At 7 almost 7 month old she is about 22" and 34 pounds but she is a fluff ball!! The ones that really get to me are the ones that I don't know and bend down and kiss my dogs all over. I don't mind a kiss or two and love people petting and rubbing them. But some people can get over the top. 

I'd also like to add in those little dog owners who think its ok when their dogs try to eat mine. They don't correct them or apologize they often think its funny. But if one of my spoos were to do the same thing they would be truly horrible and I'd be a lousy owner. Double standards anyone? Don't get me wrong I love little dogs just not if they try to eat my girls.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yet again today cyclists came up behind us with no bell or warning shout, and either stormed on by scowling, or made "facetious" remarks about squashed dogs. It is a shared use path - walkers, pushchairs, dogs, cyclists, horses - and my dogs have been taught to Wait for bicycles. Given a few seconds warning I call them to me and ask them to wait, but if the bicycles are on us before I know it, the dogs freeze where they are - at least that way they are less likely to be hit. Surely it is common courtesy to let people know when you are coming up behind them and want to overtake? And why don't bicycles come factory fitted with some kind of warning system? Round here, cyclists seem to feel that the mere fact that they are on two wheels gives them moral superiority over the rest of the world, and such things as good manners and safety are for others. Fume!

(Thanks for letting me rant - I feel better now!)


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Everyone uses a walking path across an open driveway. Recently, I've seen (heard) dirt bikes revving up their motors to "fly" across the road without looking for people or traffic first.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Trillium said:


> I'd also like to add in those little dog owners who think its ok when their dogs try to eat mine. They don't correct them or apologize they often think its funny. But if one of my spoos were to do the same thing they would be truly horrible and I'd be a lousy owner. Double standards anyone? Don't get me wrong I love little dogs just not if they try to eat my girls.


Some little dog owners are the worst!! And they get away with it because they own little dogs. You're absolutely right... if my spoo, even as a puppy, got too rambunctious or even playful growly, I get these looks of indignation, like "ugh... how could you let your dog even come near my little baby like that". 

Just because your dog is small, doesn't make it any less aggressive than a big dog... in fact, I think because some owners let their small dogs get away with everything short of murder, they tend to be more aggressive and poorly socialized. Brutal double standard.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This thread made me laugh... but if anyone ever tried to put a "pigdog" on Carley, he would have "poodlewoman" in his face....


----------



## Jane (Aug 3, 2011)

Most of the time I don't mind when people make a deal over my dog. I love her to pieces and I'm glad to share the joy. Pippa is very social and so am I BUT once when I was in Lowe's a lady came up to my cart squealing with delight. She grabbed Pippa's face and kissed her on the lips repeatedly making smacky noises. Now that was weird. She also put her face in Pippa's fur and breathed deeply remarking on how wonderful she smelled. Now that was pretty gross, too, because it was bath day and Pippa was smelling sort of ... well, doggy. I certainly wouldn't have done those things to my own dog - much less someone else's dog. Some people are just... different.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

One of the oddest comments I have gotten was from a young guy and his wife, maybe in their early 20's. They live down the street and have 2 toy poodles, one 6 months and one 9 months -- they are fire red, and both are TOTALLY OUT OF CONTROOL jumping, growling, barking, yapping, etc. I understand puppies, but to add to it, I was never sure they were poodles for the longest time since they look like two small red mops with eyes and a nose. I thought, initially, they were just very young and "cute" and some people like the fluffy look. But they are older now and STILL look like that, run like banchies on the leashes.

So, one night Sunny and I were out and it was snowing. They see him and come frantically barking, growling, running at him (on leash) and Sunny sort of stopped like, "what is this?" and they got up to him and were jumping up, lunging at his head, etc., and yapping all the while. The guy said, "....she is really pretty what kind of a dog is it?" Sunny had been freshly groomed and (i'm sorry) only a moron wouldn't know it was a poodle -- especially since he had TWO! I said, "you're kidding right?...thinking it was a joke since he had 2." I told him it's a poodle. He seemed genuinely curious, "Really?" and I said "yes, really". "Wow" he continued, "mine don't look at ALL like that."

That's when I said to Sunny, "let's finish our walk"

I actually feel sorry for the 2 very cute poodles who obviously have had no training, have behavior issues, have never been groomed that I can tell, and are wild as can be. Some people should not have poodles -- and some people shouldn't have dogs of any kind.


----------



## .wesss (Feb 7, 2012)

I've only had Jeffrey for a week.. But I'm getting a ton of snarky comments about poodles being "girl dogs". Which drives me crazy.. But oh well. I guess since I didn't get a pit bull or a rott than I'm a girl. 
Poodles are the cutest dogs anyway


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

I am shocked to read some of these stories while others had me cracking up!

My poodle brings down the house every time she goes out!
Even grown men get excited!
When I take her to the Petsmart, etc I already know to allow extra time.
People are really nice and wait until I walk by or ask if they can approach.

They have never seen a Spoo before and she is usually groomed or dressed to the nines. The most frequent questions I get asked is, 
how do I get her nails that color?
Lol!!!

I do understand the annoyance related to someone lurking around while she is trying to do her business or when a dog out of nowhere approaches sans leash!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

No weirdo stories to speak of yet, but I sympathize with all of you male poodle owners who've had to put up with people who just assume your poodle is a girl.

When my first-born daughter was around 6 months old, I took her out dressed in a pretty pink dress, with matching pink socks and shoes and a big pink bow. I actually had a man come up to coo about her to me and asked me, "How old is he?" It was all I could do to not bust out laughing. 

People never cease to amaze me about what they say or do in this world.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

This thread makes me giggle! Whenever we're out walking Raven someone has to comment on how "cool" she is. Granted, we don't have many standard poodles in my area, but I think it's hilarious. We've had 250lb. leather clad biker dudes, wanna-be gangster teenagers, even cops approach us and say how cool they think standard poodles are. Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

sandooch said:


> No weirdo stories to speak of yet, but I sympathize with all of you male poodle owners who've had to put up with people who just assume your poodle is a girl.
> 
> When my first-born daughter was around 6 months old, I took her out dressed in a pretty pink dress, with matching pink socks and shoes and a big pink bow. I actually had a man come up to coo about her to me and asked me, "How old is he?" It was all I could do to not bust out laughing.



I get that with Nimbus, even though he has a blue collar and blue lead. They always assume he is a girl!!


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol!!!!! Persia gets that, too. People always say, he? It is so weird and even when she is dressed people ask if she is a girl? 

Ummm, Does a pink tutu screams male?
It is all good!


----------



## alphabeta1897 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've never experienced weirdo situations with a poodle but I have with other pets of mine. For example, a strange woman tried calling my previous dog from our porch to across the street where she was standing. She got all offended when he wouldn't leave the porch (smart boy) and kept asking if we used a shock collar on him and if that's why he wouldn't go over to her. 

Another time a very weird guy grabbed my kitten right out of my hands as my mom and I were leaving the pet store where we picked up some kitten food, toys, etc. I was just a pre-teen at the time and thankfully mom stepped in but I was seriously scared that this guy was going to hurt my kitten.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Our dogs usually draw kids...which is good because our dogs LOOOOOOVE kids. Anyway kids love to touch their soft fur and throw balls for them to fetch, and since Indy in particular is obsessed with fetching, it makes everyone happy.


----------



## katharine (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, I'm so thankful for this thread! Sometimes I can get really cynical when I'm out with Gizmo, because of the way people interact with him. 

I used to take Giz to work with me, which included a subway ride. This provided no end of really draining interactions with people who were overexcited to see a dog.. At first I was really glad for the opportunity to socialize Gizmo, but it became so relentless and obnoxious! My friends would often hear me complain about how annoying people were. When we'd walk onto a subway, I would just see hands reaching out to touch him as we walked by. Or while we were sitting, someone across the car would stare at him and make clicking/kissing/other noises. Goodness!


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

_"I don't mind people asking my dogs, but the weirdo's I get are the ones that stare at me through the glass at my work (I'm a groomer at Petco) that infuriates me in a burning rage! The other girls think it's funny how much I hate it. I am a groomer, not a zoo animal, do not bring your freakin kids to Petco to watch the groomer, park the cart in front of her station, and walk away, leaving them to pound on the mostly sound proof glass."_

I've wondered about this when I've been in these stores. Why are they even designed like this? I'm not a groomer and this may be a stupid question, but isn't that very distracting to the dog?]


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

I have had MANY owners of golden retrievers ask me if they can breed them to Huxley (who is neutered) to make goldendoodles which I think is just horrible!

People also ALWAYS say "oh I can tell he has some poodle in there but what's he mixed with?" And when I say "He's a standard poodle" people have actually said "oh I've never heard of that mix but he looks adorable" REALLY PEOPLE?!!! It's like poodles can no longer exist unless they are part of some random cross.

After I've said he's 100% poodle I've also had people look at me with that sad "you got duped" look and say "oh I'm sorry sweetie, but poodles just don't come in that color so I'm not sure what you have there but he's definitely not a poodle" I once busted into "partis are not an AKC accepted color but may compete in the UKC blah blah blah...." but it's more fun to look stricken and say "oh NO!! She told me he was a POODLE!!" and look like I'm about to cry  heehee

A lot of people (even a lady with a mini poodle who is best friends with Huxley when her husband walks him) will cross the street with their little dogs when they see us coming. Just because he COULD eat them, doesn't mean he's going to! LOL Honestly Huxley needs more protection from the little dogs pulling at their leashes and barking at him, but the owners are always saying "no no, stay away from that BIG dog! He's not safe!" WHAT?! Huxley is the sweetest soul and has amazing manners while we're walking - he's never pulling towards the little dogs and barely even pays them any attention so I don't know where people are getting that he's vicious! He's not even that big either - he's about 24 inches tall.

I'm just really surprised that people are so poorly educated about poodles even though they are all over the place in art, stories, etc. I was just at a baby shower for a baby girl with the theme "Poodles in Paris" (black and pink with Eiffel towers and pink poodles everywhere) and when I said I had a poodle at home people #1 assumed he naturally grew hair in a continental clip and #2 thought poodles only came in white or black! lol


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

WestCoastSpoo said:


> People also ALWAYS say "oh I can tell he has some poodle in there but what's he mixed with?" And when I say "He's a standard poodle" people have actually said "oh I've never heard of that mix but he looks adorable" REALLY PEOPLE?!!! It's like poodles can no longer exist unless they are part of some random cross.
> 
> I'm just really surprised that people are so poorly educated about poodles even though they are all over the place in art, stories, etc. I was just at a baby shower for a baby girl with the theme "Poodles in Paris" (black and pink with Eiffel towers and pink poodles everywhere) and when I said I had a poodle at home people #1 assumed he naturally grew hair in a continental clip and #2 thought poodles only came in white or black! lol


Even though Diamond is a white standard, and is groomed in a typical poodle cut, people still ask what kind of dog she is. I guess they just assume that she's a mix since that seems to be all people want now a days. However, 5 and 6 year old kids see her and instantly say "Ooh look, a poodle. Can we pet your poodle?" These kids need to educate their parents! :laugh:

Anyways, back to the topic of weirdos, I took Diamond to Petco to buy some toys and was in line and the woman in front of me saw her and commented on how pretty she is. I said thank you and thought that was that. After she paid, she stood there to talk to me and she goes "They left her tail longer didn't they?" I was distracted since I was trying to pay so I just said "Yeah, I guess they did." Compared to the little stub of a tail that dobermans have, her tail is long. So then the woman goes "Do you get her teeth done?" I thought she was going to comment on how white her teeth were but instead she said "Because they can do it when they do their teeth." :shock: I really had no idea what to say. I could not believe that this woman from Petco was suggesting that I take my 10 month old dog in to have her teeth done, knock her out, and then have her tail docked even further. Who does she think she is? Why did she feel the need to share her ignorant opinion with me? In what world would I WANT to put my dog through pain and suffering? Whatever the case, I feel terrible for her dogs.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Well... I quite understand why some people ask about Harley.. he is corded AND in a conti.. both very unusual to see wandering about in town!!
also he has his little moustache.. so people are either like
"what breed is he" or "whats he mixed with"

but also "oh that poor dog, why dont you brush his hair ..take care of him etc etc"

funnily enough... they obviously think I take the time to CLIP but not brush him??? weird :/


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I just took Paige and Bug to Home Depot today to pick out veggies, etc. I wanted to get back home and play in the garden, but had to wait 'til everyone who wanted to tell me all about EVERY poodle they ever knew or owned while trying to pet the poor things. Paige in particular, does not like anyone she doesn't know to reach down and grab her topknot. It seemed the more I tried to explain that she didn't like that, the more people would say, "But MY dog likes that." Umm, not if a perfect stranger reached out and grabbed at it. Hello! I have heard the 'mean toy poodle' comments since she doesn't like manhandling by strangers. She doesn't bark or bite, just ducks away. 

I love Bug to pieces, but I tend to think him a little too friendly, he'll let anyone do anything to him. That worries me a bit.

disclaimer, I do protect my dogs from manhandling, I rarely let anyone touch any of my dogs, I do not know what some people are capable of doing. 

But really, why do people feel the need to just reach out and grab your dog without asking? Baffling to me. 

It's not just poodles, years ago, I had to practically pry a man off my Dobe even though the dog was growling at him and I and the store employee told him Hands Off! When Nikk finally snapped at him his reply was "But all dogs like me..."

Sheesh!
rant over - for now


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Many people have asked me "is that a monkey?" and "what type of animal is that?" :afraid:

I just tell them "he is just a little dog" :angel2:


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Someone asked me where Fleur's muzzle was... while all 2.5kgs of her was asleep beside me. :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

liljaker said:


> One of the oddest comments I have gotten was from a young guy and his wife, maybe in their early 20's. They live down the street and have 2 toy poodles, one 6 months and one 9 months -- they are fire red, and both are TOTALLY OUT OF CONTROOL jumping, growling, barking, yapping, etc. I understand puppies, but to add to it, I was never sure they were poodles for the longest time since they look like two small red mops with eyes and a nose. I thought, initially, they were just very young and "cute" and some people like the fluffy look. But they are older now and STILL look like that, run like banchies on the leashes.
> 
> So, one night Sunny and I were out and it was snowing. They see him and come frantically barking, growling, running at him (on leash) and Sunny sort of stopped like, "what is this?" and they got up to him and were jumping up, lunging at his head, etc., and yapping all the while. The guy said, "....she is really pretty what kind of a dog is it?" Sunny had been freshly groomed and (i'm sorry) only a moron wouldn't know it was a poodle -- especially since he had TWO! I said, "you're kidding right?...thinking it was a joke since he had 2." I told him it's a poodle. He seemed genuinely curious, "Really?" and I said "yes, really". "Wow" he continued, "mine don't look at ALL like that."
> 
> ...


Poor dogs that's gross. 


One time I was walking Pompadour who is in a a continental clip and a couple asked me pointing at him impressed "wow, does your dog lets you brush him?"

I replied "yes, he was trained for it since he was a small puppy" 

Then they said "we have female but in white, but she never has being washed or groomed, since she is cranky, she dosen't let anyone touch her or let anyone get near " :afraid:

Then they said "yours is a boy right? do you want to breed him wit our girl?" :argh: I refused, I can't believe that a person who has an agressive dog that don't even lets the owners touch it and still wants to breed it. :ahhhhh:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ahh, the almighty dollar. Poor little girl 

The more I know people, the more I love my Poodles

(that sign hangs in my living room)


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

Some of these are cracking me up! And some of them are just depressing. 

I don't have any poodle stories to share (no poo yet!) but I've had plenty of..._interesting_ interactions while out with my Chinese Crested. My favorite (and one of the more common questions) is "What kind of animal is that?" I realize she's not something most people would see everyday, but I do tend to assume the general shape and characteristics would give her away as a dog immediately. :laugh2:


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

It's so funny how adults never seem to know what kind of dog I have, but all the kids know immediately that he's a poodle. Smart kids...silly adults!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Freckles, have you ever seen a silkie chicken? You wouldn't believe some of the comments you get when people see one of those. 

I actually had someone ask me if she were a rabbit and another ask me if she was a kitten.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Strangest question:

Scenerio: Walking 2 black spoos, 1 male, 1 female. Raven, male in bikini clip w/clean face, Callie female in show continental w/banded topknot and back.

Question: pointing at Raven, 
Them: "what kind of dog is that?" 
Me: "He's a poodle"
Them: "And kind of of dog is THAT?", pointing at Callie
Me: "She's a poodle as well"
Them: "REALLY? They don't look at all like the same breed"

Ok, granted the coat does look different, but their faces are quite similar, and I did just say that she WAS a poodle, lol. 

And as to the cooing fool, well I'm one of those. I am respectful, ask permission, give the dog a hand to sniff and the option to reject my advances, but I do coo and baby talk when given the opportunity, and have very little interest in the "person" on the other end of the leash, lol. I don't overstay my welcome, but after a lifetime of loving any and all animals, I'm still enthralled with every dog I meet, .


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Lets see I have people with overweight, long backed, nubby legs with no tail always say that my dogs look like theirs... really?

We were up in Valdez AK enjoying our fishing trip with our girls.. I believe Fergie was the only one in Continental with wrappers, and Eve was in a reg poo cut. One young man told his woman to grab their dog that was obviously barking at them wanting to start something, because we had expensive dogs.. The guy asks me if they were expensive dogs.. I merely smiled and said yes lol. Then days later on the same pier an older obviously ignorant man said that my show dog was probably be embarrased with her haircut.. I soo wanted to say that your mother was probably embarrased to raise such an ignorant rude fool..

My husband hates to take the girls to go to pets stores as so many will stop us and fawn over the girls. Can be annoying when they just reach out to pet Fergie since even I dont rub on her head and back so as not to break coat. I think the most common question I get is what size they are.. most never get the right size. And kids are always the ones to spot us and get the breed right as well lol!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Let's see what people say of my poos next time I take them out. Both had a session with the clippers just now. Paige is back in her Dutch/Town and Country thing and Bug is trying to pull off a sort of Continential (the closest I could get anyway.) lol

My daughter said Bug looked like a buffalo in his butchered Scandinavian (I try at least!), Now, he looks like he belongs in a Lion King movie. 

I dare someone to call them littermates now.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Let's see what people say of my poos next time I take them out. Both had a session with the clippers just now. Paige is back in her Dutch/Town and Country thing and Bug is trying to pull off a sort of Continential (the closest I could get anyway.) lol
> 
> My daughter said Bug looked like a buffalo in his butchered Scandinavian (I try at least!), Now, he looks like he belongs in a Lion King movie.
> 
> I dare someone to call them littermates now.


Oh, I think you absolutely need to post some photos BK! After all, who doesn't love cast members from The Lion King?!


----------

